# Found Franklin Product 1845 bottle



## Staceyb (Jul 1, 2007)

I found a Small amber colored bottle in a lake in the mud. It has no label on it but is embossed on the bottom with Franklin Products 1845 it has a circle with a star in the center of the bottom. It also has the rubber stopper in it. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 1, 2007)

That number is probably a manufacturing number on a newer bottle, UN less it has been preserved in the mud since 1845, and that is highly unlikely, you need to send a picture, I could be wrong but that's my guess without seeing it. Rick
 Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 1, 2007)

1845 sounds like the date the company was founded.


----------



## Staceyb (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi, I took a picture so I hope this helps. Let me know what you think.
 Thanks


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 2, 2007)

Looks like a vet medicine bottle. Definately 20th century


----------

